

The Currency That's Up 200,000%  - TuxPirate
http://www.smartmoney.com/invest/stocks/the-currency-thats-up-200000-1307029053200/?link=sm_newsticker

======
rawsyntax
it's bitcoin, not sure why they didn't put that in the title

------
forgotmyuser
ZorbaTHut's response on reddit is spot on. It's going to burst sooner or
later. <http://bit.ly/lziLMv>

